# Need Prayers Missing Diving



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

You guys say a prayer tonight. 

I diver went missing on Green's Hole. We were out there most of the day. Coast guard is still searching. I will post more details when I am sure the family has been notified.

Chris


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

Ya heard this over the VHF at work. Post up details when you know.



Best wishes to finding him and returning him safely to his family.


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

We were out diving today and heard a distress call from a boat called the "pioneer" that was fishing green's hole. They had a diver that had failed to resurface. They stated that the last time they saw the diver, he was on his way up the anchor rope.He did notshow any signs of distress. They were diving in 107 ft of water.Hewas not seen again after that. I cant say for sure if they were diving air or nitrox, but I believe they said it was their 4th dive of the day (I dont know if their earlier dives were shallow water, did not get that information).

We tied up to the distressed vessel and rolled two divers to try and find their guy. The current was unbelievable at the surface (i had to be towed to the anchorline to get down). The friend that I was diving with attempted to descend and get below the current, but was quickly swept away and was recovered by another boat in the area approx 1/4 mile away from the dive site (just to give you an idea of how bad the current was). The water was completely calm on the surface with mostly sunny skies. The visibility was approx 40 ft on the top and less than 15ft on the bottom when we dove. I believe that the conditions had changed some since we got there, because the other boat reported that the current was weaker on the bottom when they were diving.

I made it to 96 ft on the anchor rope (they had a 3/1 scope on the anchor rope) and the current was still just as strong. I dont ever remember a time when I was diving with current that strong on the bottom.

Sadly, we were unable to locate any sign of the diver. There were multiple boats and a helocopter in the area performing a grid search in the area of the the drift/current. Coast guard boats in the area as well assisting in the search. 

I dont know all of the details, but I do know that this is a 40 year old causasian male with know known health problems. He had been out diving on that boat 3-4 times, but was a fairly new diver per the captain. The "pioneer" is a small pro-line type boat that looked to be approx 21-23 ft long. 

Thanks to Dalton (DKdiver, Kalusa 4) and the vessel "Albatross" for coming out and helping with the search.

I will saya prayer tonight that this guy is floating out to see somewhere and will be picked up by a helo or boat sometime. To my knowledge, the search is still ongoing.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the info and THANK YOU for your assistance! Hopefully they'll find him this evening. I heard that the other guys did everything they could, and pushed it hard to try to find him.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hats off to you and your Partner Chris for making the effort you did in risky conditions.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

well done Chris. Sorry the results couldn't be better. God be with him and his family tonight, and God be with all those searching hard for him.


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

If anyone hears or finds out more info, please keep us updated! I heard it over the radio this afternoon also, but didn't catch much of it!

Good job Chris, and crew,for puttin in the effort!!

Hopefully all will turn out well...


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl29_lblFullMessage>Just got off the phone with CG. Last information is that the search is ongoing. There is still a helo in the area as well. Maybe this diver will have a dive light to signal. 

Man I hope this turns out with a happy ending. You guys keep this guy in your thoughts and prayers. I'm sure he must have a family that is going through a terrible thing.

Chris


----------



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

I sure hope they find this guy, if he is floating out there I can only imagine how scared he is. Prayers sent


----------



## Greenjeans (Jul 6, 2008)

That current was terrible out there today. Calm seas were a bit misleading. I found that out trying to anchor up. Been praying all day that they would find him. Hats off to you guys for pushing the limits to get down there and do a search. I am praying he has been found by this early morning hour.


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

I hope he is alright.....:angel:angel:angel

My prayers are sent.Wish there was something I could do. 

Storm or no storm


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

that current was unbelievable. it really didn't feel like it down on the boat. but like craasch said when i came up i was along way away. there is no telling where this guy will end up. hopefully they will find him.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Flynurse!!!! I apologize! I did not know that was you on Craashs boat. No one ever introduced you buy your forum name.

So I want to say to you also, hats off toyou for the effort and time, and the risk you talk to help this fellow diver out.:bowdown

I am glad you made it safely back on the boat.


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

it was nice meeting you too. craasch has no manners. jk.

that current was incredible, much stronger where we were at earlier. i'm glad that other boat was circling, that would have been a long swim back up current to craasch's boat. 

still praying for the lost diver.


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Was this fellow ever found?


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

No he was not. Thanks to everyone that helped the search effort.


----------



## Tiburon (Sep 2, 2008)

Albatross here,

I hope the diver was or will be found to at least get some closure.

We werethe first boat on site and itwasn't a happy feeling to know that a fellow dive was lost.

I followed the anchor line down and followed a wide search pattern with no luck. 

It didn't sound like there were any real issues that might have contributed to the loss but I guess anything could have happened.

If anyone finds out any thing please let me know as I am concerned.

Thanks

Andy


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for helping out Andy. If we get some news we'll let everyone know.


----------



## curtpcol (Sep 29, 2007)

How is it that this has not been in the news media ? Not everyone reads the Forum and the more people that knows about this tragic situation the more they can be on the lookout for anything unusual . Just don't understand


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

There's nothing that the media could add at this point other than additional pain and suffering to the family and friends and and a lot of diisinformation.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hats off to you also of the Albatross. Dalton and Chris had both said that you were on the seen also giving your best effort to assist. It is great to know there are many out htere who will do whatever possible to help there fellow man.


----------



## jlbdvm (Nov 12, 2007)

Sad indeed! Pray for the family!

http://www.pnj.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20080902/NEWS01/80902026


----------



## Drainage Girl (Jun 15, 2008)

I just caught the report on the radio this morning...very shocking. My prayers are with everyone.:angel


----------

